# driving in france itv 8pm



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi to all.

itv are showing a programme tonight at 8pm about the french driving laws.this programme gives examples of how english motorists have been caught out with their driving laws.the programme also gives examples of some of the driving signs and meanings of which most of us brits will not be familiar with.
hope this can be of benefit to anyone going to france in the near future.

bon voyage
peter


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up - we're off in a few weeks. Although I regularly drive my car in France on business I will make sure that I watch this. Just hope it isn't a regional programme........


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

*itv 8pm*

i have checked various regional listings and it seems to be on tv wherever one lives


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Peter. Although I regularly drive in France, there's always an opportunity to learn something new.

So it's straight over to ITV after watching the Tour de France on ITV4 

Gerald

_Edit: and congrats on earning your first 2 "Thank you"s  _


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

A good 'Heads Up' Peter. Sky Plus now set!

Cheers


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh that perfect timing - thanks Celerybacon (Strange name!) hopefully - will only look like a tourist instead of acting like one 8O 

Greenie


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

I am off to France on Sunday so this is perfect timing for me, thanks Peter.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great heads up for all of us, I hope we aren't all travelling down to cross the channel on the same day as I feel the country may tip up......

We cross on the 10.30 eurotunnel say Hi if you see us 2nd August. We too will be flicking over afetr the Tour coverage on ITV4.

Thanks


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for that I have just set the sky box to record it. Should be a help to us as we are there in 10days for the first time

Richard...


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> Thanks for that I have just set the sky box to record it. Should be a help to us as we are there in 10days for the first time
> 
> Richard...


Just remember to adhere to the signs saying "Priorite a droite" !!!


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Ta muchly, another program telling me I should stop at home.

Wilt :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

kayg said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that I have just set the sky box to record it. Should be a help to us as we are there in 10days for the first time
> ...


Could be nasty if you didn't

Bob


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks
We are off on Sunday and even though we are fairely confident it is well worth a recap and update. Probably they will bring in about the yellow jackets. 
Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just checked and if you are in Wales you will not see it. Just tuned Sky plus to ITV London for it so I will be able to see it.
cHRIS


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kayg said:


> Just remember to adhere to the signs saying "Priorite a droite" !!!


It's a LONG time since we saw one of those in France. Same rules apply at roundabouts as in UK now ( other way round of course) except in very rare cases.

I'll watch the programme but expect it to be full of panic-inducing pronouncements. I suppose there's no future for them putting on a simple instructional film at peak viewing times however !

G


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Probably they will bring in about the yellow jackets.
Chris

Warning triangles as well (but only one of each).

We've lived in France 25 years now but after we'd been here some 7 or 8 yrs we took our PSV test here and then discovered there were LOADS of things we didn't know and hadn't picked up along the way. I'll be watching too therefore!

Remember that the French have recently discovered the financial advantage of speed cameras and are pretty hot with enforcement - particularly near the coast. For the moment on-the-spot fines are more likely than a follow-up from a camera but it'll come!

Enjoy your various trips here


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its on now in case you have forgotten.

peedee


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been touring France ,Switzerland Italy, Austria, Germany etc for 30 years and this program was very uninformative. However the only good thing to come out of it was the fact that we don't brush up on foreign traffic laws as much as we should do.


----------



## 112036 (May 8, 2008)

*France is ok but for the French !*

Sysinfo says it all "taught to be cautious"- you will get to be old and retire to spend the kids inheritance -- love it!!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

sysinfo said:


> I have been touring France ,Switzerland Italy, Austria, Germany etc for 30 years and this program was very uninformative. However the only good thing to come out of it was the fact that we don't brush up on foreign traffic laws as much as we should do.


Agree with that. It was not anywhere near as good as it could have been - all the case studies were fairly basic stuff.

What appalled me was the clueless people who didn't know what the radar picture under the speed limit sign actually meant, though knowing how TV programmes are produced, I wonder how many tens of people they had to ask before they found the one person on the ferry who didn't know.....

A good reminder anyway


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> However the only good thing to come out of it was the fact that we don't brush up on foreign traffic laws as much as we should do.


Naw, if you don't pay a fine demand when you get back in the Uk for an offence committed abroad, you probably wont hear anymore about it?!!!!

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

[quote="peedee]
Naw, if you don't pay a fine demand when you get back in the Uk for an offence committed abroad, you probably wont hear anymore about it?!!!!
peedee[/quote]

The critical word being " probably". I reckon it would make your next trip to france a bit nerve-wracking !

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

They talked about confiscating driving licences in France. What then happens?
Can the french police endorse them? Can you legally drive in UK?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone else just had an e-mail from a certain camping accessory chain arrive entitled "Driving in Europe UPDATE" ?

A neat piece of marketting or a coincidence ?

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I wonder how many of you know/knew what the sign that said this meant

*"Arret Autorise sur Trottoir"* without looking it up first :wink:

I did know as i was fined on the spot €40 for the offence in our small town centre where we have a house and i KNEW the copper that did me as he was my next but one neighbour.

Bob


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, I always thought it meant that you could park on the pavement or sidewalk. 

Why did you get fined? I must be missing something here


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning! 

The programme on ITV was of moderate interest only. In a previous life I was a Cycling Proficiency Instructor. I studied our Highway Code in detail so that I could educate my students.

It should come as no surprise then if I admit that the first book I bought in France, in 1993, was Code De La Route, the French equivalent of the Highway Code. 

I spent many an hour pawing through the pages, with copious use of an English/French dictionary. Nowadays, we keep one dictionary on the dashboard. Any mysterious words are investigated by Auntie Sandra. That's how we know that "trottoir" means footpath! :roll: That sign meant you were advised to park on the pavement to keep the roadway free from obstruction.

I was not surprised by the apparent lack of knowledge of some Brits going abroad. As someone suggested, checking up on legal requirements should be part of the holiday preparation on the part of drivers and navigators. If we were going to Norway, or Switzerland, or Spain, I'd do my homework first. 

Now, who told the story of a Motorhomer having a licence confiscated for speeding excessively. Luckily, the navigator was able to drive. There was also mention then of the Motorhome being seized if the overlimit had been greater!!  

To those planning a trip abroad, please do some research. Contact the Clubs and Motoring Organisations for information that might save embarrassment , money and heartache. Don't presume you know!! The two young ladies who failed to switch on lights in a tunnel - didn't a MHF member report on that a few days ago?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I also watched this programme last night and although i have travelled quite alot around Europe by motorbike and car, i was surprised i could not recognise some of the signs. Does anyone know where there is a website or book which has the french traffic signs in French. Thanks.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The Caravan Club's European guides have some but not all. I also use >this site<

peedee


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*French Teacher*

Hi
If anybody needs help, I'm a semi retired French teacher who lived in France for a year. Willing to help with any translation problems. I've set my Fiat Speedo to alarm (easily done) at 60 mph to warn me whenever I'm in danger of speeding,,,certainly works for me.
Barry


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Although the regulations must be observed, for those who haven't driven al la continent, it is very easy. It is actually a pleasure to drive over there. Wide open roads, little traffic.

However, watch for their speed cameras, quite big grey boxes down at eye level with a bit of yellow tape round the edge, not easy to spot. Judging by most drivers attitudes they do need to observe it seems.

I got a speeding flash entering a village on the 90 - 70 - 50 limit and wonder if they send me a ticket.


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

I have a racing buddy who races under the number 176. That's the speed he was doing when he got his bike impounded in France (in MPH), GULP!
It's not big, or clever but he has the ticket on his wall at home!
Great roads in France though.........
Bike friendly also. Truly!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

DuxDeluxe, UncleNorm, spot on with the translation and that is exactly what i had done, my offence was i parked within 0.5mts. of a junction in our motorhome and that was deemed an obstruction to other road users.

My defence was that in the town were i parked if 2 cars went through in any single hour it was called rush hour, and our friendly neighbour gendarme knew that but he was very against the influx of any foreigners settling in what he considered "his manor" so not only had we to obey the traffic laws we had to be very careful when "Gaston the plod" was around.

Bob

p.s. thanks for that link peedee, its a very useful site indeed.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Has anyone else just had an e-mail from a certain camping accessory chain arrive entitled "Driving in Europe UPDATE" ?
> 
> A neat piece of marketting or a coincidence ?
> 
> G


Yes and I know why you got it. 

I had the original email showing the legal requirements for safety equipment in continental Europe. I emailed them back and asked them to check the requirements for France as it was my understanding that reflective jackets were now a compulsory item.
I have their reply:

To: 
Subject: Driving in Europe UPDATE 
From: "Riversway Leisure" <[email protected]> Add to Address Book 
Date: Mon, 14 Jul 2008 20:39:59 +0100 
Further to our recent email communication we just wanted to clarify the current legal requirements for carrying a warning triangle and high visibility vest in France.

To clarify, the warning triangle or hazard warning lights are compulsory (the AA recommends that a warning triangle always be carried). It is recommended to wear a reflective jacket when exiting a vehicle which is stopped on the carriageway or on the side of a road outside a built up area.*

Stop Press *
The introduction of the regulation concerning the compulsory carriage of a reflective jacket will now come in to force on the 1st October 2008 (initially this was due to be introduced on the 1st July 2008). It will be compulsory for all French registered vehicles to have a reflective safety jacket on board which must me kept inside the vehicle and it will also be compulsory to carry a warning triangle. The authorities are yet to confirm whether these requirements will apply to foreign registered vehicles. This advice will be updated as soon as confirmation is received on the AA website.

We must apologise if our previous communication caused any inconvenience.

Regards

Riversway Leisure Team


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, just back from France where the new Regs. were discussed at length on the local radio.

Warning triangle - must NOT be placed behind your vehicle in case of breakdown on the Autoroute. [I didn't know this.] Apparently too hazardous - driver and passengers should get behind the motorway crash barrier ASAP. Also many warning triangles get left behind on the hard shoulder, causing more accidents.

Only on ordinary roads, where it should be placed 30M back.

SD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else just had an e-mail from a certain camping accessory chain arrive entitled "Driving in Europe UPDATE" ?
> ...


Thanks Gillian....I can't remember anything on this to me from Riversway and I certainly did not e-mail then back so why has it come to me ?

I'm certainly not complaining; it's a useful post and they have my thanks for sending it. I'm just curious as to why they did.

G


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Was it just me who thought the lady presenter when driving round the Arc de Triomphe would have stood a better chance if she actually kept her eyes on the road?

All in all a very bad programme on what could have been a great informative subject. 

Why ask the question and not give the answer ? ...Arret Autorise sur Trottoir???
:angryfire: 
I got the email this morning from Riversway neat eh.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> .......I can't remember anything on this to me from Riversway and I certainly did not e-mail then back so why has it come to me ?
> 
> I'm certainly not complaining; it's a useful post and they have my thanks for sending it. I'm just curious as to why they did.
> 
> G


I get a newsletter from time to time from Riversway, I've bought a few bits from them in the past.
Sometimes it lands in my inbox but often in the Spam box and in danger of deletion before being read.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Moral of the programme for me was "don't go anywhere near America".

One useful pointer that could have been made for France concerns the relevance of the place name before a village / town and with a diagonal line through it at the end. Not just here beginneth and here endeth the village.
It also means:
Start and end of 50kph limit.
After dark, must drive on dipped lights ONLY.
No horn after 11pm.

I have been stopped for driving in high beam in a deserted village. If they don't get you one way they'll manage another.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I got one from Riversway as well - good oh!

Are not the rules of no honking after 11pm same as here? Same for dipped headlights etc? is driving mostly common sense or am I losing the plot here as well?

Greenie


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks, Peter. Although I regularly drive in France, there's always an opportunity to learn something new.
> 
> So it's straight over to ITV after watching the Tour de France on ITV4
> 
> ...


Ditto here also. :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Driving in France*

Hello all,

Thanks for the info, have set alarm.

I have been driving on the continent for 20+ years, have to say France is the easiest.

Just done 2,000 miles in France and Belgium and with the exception of one anti motorhome driver who pulled in-front of me slamming his brakes on and a Danish Coach driver who nearly wrote us off on the A6, it was very easy and stress free.

Returned home drove from Hull To Manchester Sunday and drove 20 odd miles yesterday and found it extremely hard work. Drivers all in a rush, on the phone, cutting each other up and generaly very aggressive.

Will look forward to the program.
Trev.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

This last trip of mine was the first time I have driven after dark. No problem I thought, as when I bought the van and having gone and bought some beam deflectors, I found some already on the lights.

However on my route from Calais to Cambrai at about 01.00 I got flashed several times by oncomers, so either they were in the wrong position or maybe i was a bit overloaded and throwing the beam up.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those of us that are or were International Truckers have had to put up with victimisation from the French Gendarmire for years and we know what they are capable of.
Now they are having a go at the private motorist.
Welcome to France 8O 
I must admit, that the more that I read and see what they are up to, I do question why I go there for my holidays 
Oh, I know!!!
The weather and the wine


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TV Show*

Arghhhhh!

Just realised I am too late and this was yesterdays post!.

I have tried to play it from the ITV website but it seems not too work, just keeps playing a Salad Cream Advert.

Anyone?

Trev.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev! How misleading is that ITV Catchup!! :evil: 

It's good to see that there should be 6 episodes. I can think of things which are far preferable for sponsoring the series than salad cream! :roll:


----------

